# No sex for a week



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

When I'm used to it at least every three days. He's been sick, this stupid virus and I know he will turn me down so I stay away. 
Yesterday he was getting better but by night time he felt awful again. I have spent the day moping and trying to think of other things. I took care of business but I'm still horny. 
Now he's feeling light headed. He keeps asking me what's wrong and I finally told him. I feel like an insensitive selfish person but I am dying here. 
Trying so hard not to be crabby or take it out on him. Plus I quit smoking and I was doing so great but this is making me want a cig! 
I don't even want him touching me. I hate being like this. I wish I could take something to make this stop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Rubbing one out doesn't cut it for you, temporarily? If this was the case for me or my GF, the other one wouldn't be hurt by the horny one taking care of themselves if they really felt the need to.

C


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

No it really doesn't help when it's been a week.,
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> No it really doesn't help when it's been a week.,
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Seriously, I think you're been a little melodramatic about it. A week is relatively speaking, nothing. Heck, in my marriage, once a week was a GOOD week! 

Now, if my GF or I are indisposed for a week or even more, we use it as a "sexual tension building" period. I'd rather go without sex (or orgasm) for a week or so than spoil it by DIY.

But that's just us... If your husband doesn't feel up to it, maybe it would be enough if he was in bed with you, maybe touching you a bit, while you took care of it yourself? Or he could just lie back and you'd take care of everything yourself? Heck, I know I'd have to be comatose to not want that from my GF.

You could also try taking advantage of his "good" periods, like if he's feeling better in the morning than in the evening. Jump on-board for a quickie, before he knows what hit him!

Just tossing out ideas... 

C


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Diwali, you're not alone. 
In my husband's case, it's his back, not a virus...and it's a month, not a week. And he doesn't "get it"... Doesn't get why sex, in SOME form, is important to me. He forgets that I had hip pain (still do) months after a car accident, for which I had surgery to repair the bone. He forgets that we had sex two weeks after the birth of our kids, each of them, via c-section, with staples still in my belly. No, he never forced me to do it. I WANTED to do it. I've been tired and had sex. There were only certain times when I turned him down...all when we were disconnected. And, with this now, I worry that we will disconnect again.

I feel like a selfish b!tch because I want sex with my husband. I told him that I want to find positions that will keep his back from hurting, my back from hurting, as well as my hip and knees.... His response? That sex is very low on his priorities. I know his back hurts. I know his medications lower his libido... but DAMN!


----------



## Tulanian (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow, I would be happy, thrilled even, to look at a week as a long stretch without sex.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

For me, having sex only 1x week isn't enough because I get a bad case of painful swollen balls and my lower abdomen. Sex about 3x each week and I don't crave sex or think about it much and porn is non existent. But I could have sex every day.


Sorry to hear about your hubby's back. Hope he gets better soon.

Could he stimulate you manually and with a toy?

Could he give you oral?

Could you position yourself over his face so he can give you oral?

Positions with least amount of movement and discomfort?

You aren't being selfish at all. You want to be with your hubby.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

CuddleBug said:


> For me, having sex only 1x week isn't enough because I get a bad case of painful swollen balls and my lower abdomen. Sex about 3x each week and I don't crave sex or think about it much and porn is non existent. But I could have sex every day.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your hubby's back. Hope he gets better soon.
> ...


Once a week is our "normal".

Oral, he has done. Again, his back, my back, my hip, my knees. I can't kneel without it hurting. I can't even stand for too long either. So, no, positioning myself over his face wouldn't work either.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I think if he were gone it would be better. It's having him next to me, laying his head on my stomach, looking into my eyes, being sweet...
I'd also have more time and opportunity for masturbation. 
I know it seems overly dramatic but I think I'm about to get my period which makes me hornier. Then he doesn't like sex during the first half of it so then I have to wait even longer. 
I'm walking around with the female equivalent of a hard on...
Anyway I feel better complaining about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I think if he were gone it would be better. It's having him next to me, laying his head on my stomach, looking into my eyes, being sweet...
> I'd also have more time and opportunity for masturbation.
> I know it seems overly dramatic but I think I'm about to get my period which makes me hornier. Then he doesn't like sex during the first half of it so then I have to wait even longer.
> I'm walking around with the female equivalent of a hard on...
> ...


Exactly! Getting that frustration out...voiced, at least, helps. And I get it too. The looks, everything... and not getting that release WITH him. I agree, masturbation doesn't cut it for me either. Never did. And, I learned long ago that when I did masturbate, I was unable to do anything WITH him for a couple days.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

If I'm not in a relationship, after a short period of time I usually can't O on my own. I don't know why. Maybe I'm sexually codependent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Mrs. Diwali,

I am sorry to hear about this. I hope your dear husband will get better very soon, and will realize the errors of his ways, and make amends to you by giving you weeks and weeks of lovely sexual fullfillments.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

He has been sick with a cold/flu and you are worried about sex?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> When I'm used to it at least every three days. He's been sick, this stupid virus and I know he will turn me down so I stay away.
> Yesterday he was getting better but by night time he felt awful again. I have spent the day moping and trying to think of other things. I took care of business but I'm still horny.
> Now he's feeling light headed. He keeps asking me what's wrong and I finally told him. I feel like an insensitive selfish person but I am dying here.
> Trying so hard not to be crabby or take it out on him. Plus I quit smoking and I was doing so great but this is making me want a cig!
> ...


You sound like about half the guys on TAM...Guess that dosn't feed the kitty, but you are not alone....

Early in our marriage I was in a hip cast for 8 months, after 21 days in the hospital....We found out the first night how to have sex in a hip cast. She looked like a victim of abuse, bruises on both legs, but AHHHHHHHH....It was good. 

Recently had a 10 week dry spell after prostate surgery. It as a little easier at 66 than it was at 21 but not much....

Try to relax and imagine how good it is going to be.......Or a COLD shower......


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Poor Diwali. I feel for you. Shame you can just jilly that thang, take the edge off. I don't cope well with out it. I've got my supply of toys for when he travels or he's outta meds, but it just takes the edge off. 

What would happen if you just told him? "Schnuggums, I need it and I need you to give it. ". This is important to you being able to quit smoking you know...


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Damn...all these women that actually want some manhood inside them. I'm so envious of your husbands.


----------



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

Don't be, I think mine sometimes feels harassed and emasculated


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

mildlyperplexed said:


> Don't be, I think mine sometimes feels harassed and emasculated


As always everything is great when used in moderation. Having a partner with a much lower drive or a much higher drive will lead to similar problems. 

I understand IndyTMI feelings. Having said that I would gladly sign for a short vacation where my wife magically has crazily high drive. It would be a welcome change even for a short while.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

IndyTMI said:


> Damn...all these women that actually want some manhood inside them. I'm so envious of your husbands.


I almost wish HD and LD people could be identified by some kind of test shortly after puberty, and thereafter would only be allowed with their own kind...I'll bet divoece lawyers would be in the soup lines.....I am the luckiest guy on earth....I have spent over 47 years with a woman that could matche me in drive, and we both loved it.

She calls it my "appetite".....


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm worried about him too, tried to get him to go to urgent care but he won't. 
He was feeling better last night, we did it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pravius (Dec 12, 2012)

Women get horny? Whoa... this is news... learn something new everyday! 

(Sorry bad joke for my own misery!) 

Honestly though, I know how you feel... my wife is the same as your hubby but she must always be sick


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow. It's great to see some other women on here that get cranky after a few days. I felt like I was a jerk because I get snippy after more than a couple days. But it's nice to know I'm not the only one out their that pursues their husbands. 

I agree with mildlyperplexed though. It's not so great being the HD wife. Their ego gets hurt, and you start wondering if there is something wrong with you. Because it seems every other guy out there would love and active woman. 

Thankfully our drives aren't extremely out of sync so we still have a good time. Most of the time.


----------



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

Going through a dry patch atm (its been weeks!) and it feels like hes doing it on purpose. Blatantly not true but feelings don't have to make sense.

Keeping my fingers crossed for tonight


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

We ended up in MC over it! No its not so great. And most people are HD at the beginning, but once the euphoria of new love wears off, then you find out what they are like for real. 
Thankfully we are at about twice a week now but I could have it more. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

TheCuriousWife said:


> Wow. It's great to see some other women on here that get cranky after a few days. I felt like I was a jerk because I get snippy after more than a couple days.



Snippy is a nice word. Ragin Bytch has been thrown at me once or twice.

Had all the kids home for Christmas, plus quests. Four days of happy family bonding and affection. But not enough privacy to even rub one out. By Christmas Eve I was horrible. Got some that night and then again the nxt day. Ahhh I feel all better now.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Mildlyperplexed, am crossing my fingers for you. Have you sent a txt message today titled, Guess the Body Part? Just keep him focused on the mission for the evening


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yep. His parents stayed with us for four days, he just doesn't like it when they are here. I was a beeotch by the time they left.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

IndyTMI said:


> Damn...all these women that actually want some manhood inside them. I'm so envious of your husbands.


I was thinking the same thing. My W is trying to say all the right things like try to convince me that she is HD and that sex is important to her. On the other hand I find it refreshing to read about these women who embrace their sexuality.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Embracing sexuality is a long road for a lot of women. But once we get there, we better see the high hard one on the regular. Puts a lot of pressure on a man. If your wife is on the same road, start working out regularly. Word to the wise and all that jazz...


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> Embracing sexuality is a long road for a lot of women. But once we get there, we better see the high hard one on the regular. Puts a lot of pressure on a man. If your wife is on the same road, start working out regularly. Word to the wise and all that jazz...


Oh I'm ready, best believe! Just last night, I rubbed one out and saw my W come out naked out the shower 15 minutes later. I had no problem saluting.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't know why but I was ok with once a week with my ex. 
I don't know if it's age or what. Could be because we don't fight all the time so I'm not mad at him half the week like I used to be. 
I do have to tell women who are interested if you want to ramp things up, get a brazilian or start shaving and have your h shave. Nothing like bare skin touching bare skin. You have tons of nerve endings that are being wasted, covered with hair. 
Once you start you won't want to stop! 
Though I did find out my stretch marks from pregnancy went a lot lower than I'd thought....that wasn't fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah snippy is a nice word. 

But I don't want to sound too much like a beast. haha.

It's nice to be able to chat a little bit to other women who understand. Everyone thinks it's just men who get sexually frustrated. But there are women out there like us. 

If only dear husband could keep up with me. I don't think he knew what he was getting himself into. (Cue the "Wild Thing" music)


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm shaved. I switch back and forth between that and just leaving a little triangle. The shaving is easier. But I get terrible bumps that hurt and look unattractive. Plus is always feels prickly. I've tried it for a couple months hoping it would eventually sort its self out. But I think I'll be going back to my little fuzz. I miss her. (tmi)


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Re: No sex for a week*



TheCuriousWife said:


> I'm shaved. I switch back and forth between that and just leaving a little triangle. The shaving is easier. But I get terrible bumps that hurt and look unattractive. Plus is always feels prickly. I've tried it for a couple months hoping it would eventually sort its self out. But I think I'll be going back to my little fuzz. I miss her. (tmi)


Bikini zone does wonders for those bumpies down there.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I use Bikini Zone. It does help. But it doesn't fix it. I've gotten to the point where I only shave the worst part every other day, and it seems to not irritate it quite as bad. If I do shave everyday, it bleeds, and seems to make it a lot worse. But I'm OCD about shaving and being clean. So only shaving every other day is really icking me out. Husband doesn't seem to care. (We only have sex every other day anyway) But it strongly bothers me.


----------



## Pravius (Dec 12, 2012)

TheCuriousWife said:


> I'm shaved. I switch back and forth between that and just leaving a little triangle. The shaving is easier. But I get terrible bumps that hurt and look unattractive. Plus is always feels prickly. I've tried it for a couple months hoping it would eventually sort its self out. But I think I'll be going back to my little fuzz. I miss her. (tmi)


Never TMI, unless you are a dude. 

EDIT: or INDYTMI!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

TheCuriousWife said:


> I use Bikini Zone. It does help. But it doesn't fix it. I've gotten to the point where I only shave the worst part every other day, and it seems to not irritate it quite as bad. If I do shave everyday, it bleeds, and seems to make it a lot worse. But I'm OCD about shaving and being clean. So only shaving every other day is really icking me out. Husband doesn't seem to care. (We only have sex every other day anyway) But it strongly bothers me.


Looked into lasers, or waxing? My SO gets bumps badly when she shaves, or (not so badly) awhile after a waxing. So I bought her a Christmas present for a set of laser treatments. We'll see how it goes... 

For whatever reason, I can shave every day, and bumps haven't been a problem...

C


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I've looked into lasers. Bad reviews around here. Especially with blondes. (Which I am) One of my best friends had it done, and it didn't work at all. So I just can't fork out the money for something that may, or may not work... 

I'll keep waiting until they get better at it. lol

I'm too chicken to wax. Although I do pluck stay hairs, or ones I miss with the razor and it doens't bother me. So maybe one day I'll get the courage and try it.

Hope I'm not hijacking this thread.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> Though I did find out my stretch marks from pregnancy went a lot lower than I'd thought....that wasn't fun.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



OMG Diwali you are hilarious!

Yeah, that why I got my first Brazilian. They asked where to pin the Purple Heart of motherhood!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

TheCuriousWife said:


> I've looked into lasers. Bad reviews around here. Especially with blondes. (Which I am) One of my best friends had it done, and it didn't work at all. So I just can't fork out the money for something that may, or may not work...
> 
> I'll keep waiting until they get better at it. lol
> 
> ...


Nope, not hijacking. She got some last night so she's all better now. We can free associate all we want.

Never had the nerve to go to a salon and spread Em for a stranger who may or may not know what the hell they're doing. I've had H help with my home waxing. It would work if we could count on privacy. Try explaining why Mom and Dad are locked in the bedroom with a croc pot with the TV on loud, then Dad comes out with a bundle of towels while Mom's putting on a skirt to make dinner!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

JoeHenderson said:


> Oh I'm ready, best believe! Just last night, I rubbed one out and saw my W come out naked out the shower 15 minutes later. I had no problem saluting.


You're a good soldier Joe, dedication noted!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm starting to get gray eye brow hairs. Now I don't have to worry about gray pubes. 
There are a lot more HD women then most people think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Nope, not hijacking. She got some last night so she's all better now. We can free associate all we want.
> 
> Never had the nerve to go to a salon and spread Em for a stranger who may or may not know what the hell they're doing. I've had H help with my home waxing. It would work if we could count on privacy. Try explaining why Mom and Dad are locked in the bedroom with a croc pot with the TV on loud, then Dad comes out with a bundle of towels while Mom's putting on a skirt to make dinner!


:lol:

Exactly. I don't really want to share my body with everyone. No kids here yet. So maybe I should give home waxing a try.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Just shave it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Also sublingual B12 is great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Pravius said:


> Never TMI, unless you are a dude.
> 
> EDIT: or INDYTMI!


I was going to shave my junk about a month ago, but knew my wife wouldn't appreciate it, so I'm still bushy at the moment.
I've asked her before to try it clean shaven so I could play slippy slide...the most she's ever done was a inch and a half landing strip.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

To shave or not to shave...

Who the hell likes hair in their mouth!


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

We recently got an epilator for 'intimate areas'. It's pretty painful, especially right on the labia, but it's better than shaving.

I used to get fairly regular brazilian waxes in a salon, and yeah, it's weird at first, but the salon staff are so matter-of-fact about it, it feels normal pretty quickly. I don't want to spend the money now though.

I hadn't heard of Bikini Zone. Off to google.


----------



## Pravius (Dec 12, 2012)

IndyTMI said:


> I was going to shave my junk about a month ago, but knew my wife wouldn't appreciate it, so I'm still bushy at the moment.
> I've asked her before to try it clean shaven so I could play slippy slide...the most she's ever done was a inch and a half landing strip.


Time to get the good ol' BIC out broski...


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> You're a good soldier Joe, dedication noted!


Thanks, Ms. Pink err Lieutenant Pink


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, feel for ya ... but it's been since Jan 10 for me and not going to happen again anytime soon.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Ladies if you want to really have fun, let him shave you....talk about building up anticipation!!! Plus you can't move got to be still....don't want any cuts. And you know he can't resist playing a little while you have to be stil. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I know exactly how you feel. It's been a week for me because husband has strep. My period is in 3 days. So I might be going without for more than 2 weeks. :/ It's killing me already, and I'm all cranky and acting like a jerk to everyone and I can't help it.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah so he was sick all week. Pisses me off because I know he needs a different antibiotic but he insists this is normal. I'm not attracted to someone who is coughing and spitting into the trash and blowing his nose every five minutes. 
Last night I thought might be ok then he had yet another cough attack and I just felt like going to bed. He hasn't made a move at all week either. 
Then I got my period today. This sucks. I smoked a cig yesterday. 
I feel for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cardifftony (Mar 2, 2013)

ive gone 2 and a half years (and counting) without sex a week is nothing


----------

